# Coffee in Newcastle



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Once again I'll be in Newcastle over Christmas so intend to make a bit more of an effort this time to visit a few Coffee Shops. I know there's a few Geordies on here, so am I missing anywhere worth visiting from this list?

9Bar Coffee, Grey St

Flat Caps Coffee, Ridley Place

Ouseburn Coffee Co, Foundry Lane

Pink Lane Coffee, Pink Lane

Pumphreys, Grainger Market


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That sums it up I think! Pink lane is the best IMHO


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

this site http://www.cosycoffeeshops.co.uk/uk/kaffeccinos-newcastle-upon-tyn/ has a good opinion of kaffeccinos, some parts of the site are well out of date though.

I've never been there, but it might be worth a look?

I'll certainly try your recommendations


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The website for Kaffeccinos no longer works so it looks like it's closed down, possibly late 2011 or early 2012?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

if you are going to be any where near whitley bay, drop m a pm and we can shat Stregas!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> if you are going to be any where near whitley bay, drop m a pm and we can shat Stregas!


Not the most enticing offer. Sounds painful


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ha, pump boy....this is adult conversation around levers...stick to what you know.......LOL


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Geordie Boy said:


> The website for Kaffeccinos no longer works so it looks like it's closed down, possibly late 2011 or early 2012?


yeah sorry, looks like you're right. Damn I meant to go and try it and never got round to it - live while you're alive folks, you never know when good coffee is going to be taken away...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> if you are going to be any where near whitley bay, drop m a pm and we can shat Stregas!


Will do thanks though I'm generally more over into the Tyne Valley.

I'm also surprised (or maybe not!) that nobody's mentioned the ones in The Independent list, i.e. Café de Vie on Saville Row and Café Royal on Nelson St. I didn't put them on my list as the reviews don't seem to mention the coffee much but more concentrate on the quality of the food! Anyone been to these?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Stopped by at them all yesterday with the exception of Ouseburn which is shut now until Jan. All worthy of a visit with 2 types of bean on offer at Pumphreys and Pink Lane, and 3 on at Flat Caps (9Bar just had Red Brick from Square Mile).

Note that if you ever want to go to Flat Caps, it's hidden inside another shop so isn't the most obvious place to find, however if you go, it's an oasis of calm just off Northumberland St


----------

